# This would be the perfect commuter frame! Wished they sold it as a frame only option.



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

commuter? looks more like a hardtail MTB to me. They call it the Adventr I think, so more for handling rough stuff than tarmac? To me a commuter is just a proper stout road bike with drop bars


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Commuter and light trail bike then. My commute can include 3 parks along the way, each way. Nice flowy trails before and after work would be sweet.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like Haibike have made their own motor now so I guess we will see this in many versions of Haibike's.

edit Looks like a partnership between Haibike and TQ.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

120 lb ft of torque? That's an extra 30lbs over a yamaha setup....


----------

